# The Book of Boba Fett (Ludwig Goransson)



## Jacob Fanto (Feb 3, 2022)

With one episode remaining in the season, I just wanted to say how impressed I am with Goransson's score. I truly think he's managed to successfully give Star Wars a modern and unique sound while paying homage to the great John Williams. So many lovely orchestral moments, a great blend of synths and FX, and without spoilers of course, a wonderful use of leitmotifs and themes. Not to mention the intriguing and fitting emphasis on vocals and choir in this series. Simply a splendid score to listen to!

What do you all think?


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 3, 2022)

Absolutely agree, and in the case of this series I’d argue the score is a whole lot more interesting than the show itself, which felt kind of claustrophobic compared to The Mandalorian. Brilliant composer, and excellent music.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Feb 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Absolutely agree, and in the case of this series I’d argue the score is a whole lot more interesting than the show itself, which felt kind of claustrophobic compared to The Mandalorian. Brilliant composer, and excellent music.


Agree on the claustrophobic bit. I think it’s in part due to the repetition of Star Wars stories told on Tatooine, there’s just so many other interesting planets in the universe to explore. Desert gets old quick.

However, I think the season has been on an upward trend and I really hope the finale delivers.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 3, 2022)

Jacob Fanto said:


> However, I think the season has been on an upward trend


[no spoilers]

I got to Ep. 3 so my feelings are based on those first three. I liked it, but did feel the flashbacks contained the “more interesting” story.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Feb 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> [no spoilers]
> 
> I got to Ep. 3 so my feelings are based on those first three. I liked it, but did feel the flashbacks contained the “more interesting” story.


Oh boy, you have much to look forward to in episodes 4, 5, and 6. All vastly superior to the first three in my opinion. Try to go in blind!


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 3, 2022)

I'm in the same position of @doctoremmet , happy to hear it gets better.

I was left thinking (so far) they should have just left Boba Fett to be more mysterious.


----------



## Drundfunk (Feb 3, 2022)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Oh boy, you have much to look forward to in episodes 4, 5, and 6. All vastly superior to the first three in my opinion. Try to go in blind!


I think the show is crap. Fan service isn't a substitute for good writing and before you ask, yes, The Mandalorian is also crap (but Baby Yoda is soooo cuuuteeee....). At least two of the episodes you mentioned are just other Mandalorian episodes, basically sidelining the protagonist in its own show. And don't get me started on the hard fan service in those episodes ("Hey, remember Naboo Fighters. Remember Podracing. Remember BD droids from the Fallen Order game" etc.). Star Wars really seems to be the smallest universe in existence.... . It's creatively dead. 
The music is cool tho, but it reminds me way too much of a score for a boxing movie at times. Something The Mandalorian already suffered from, but The Book of Boba Fett really takes it a step further. Can't say I like that very much. But maybe my opinion is already biased, because if it didn't come across already, in my opinion Disney Star Wars sucks!


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Feb 3, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> I think the show is crap. Fan service isn't a substitute for good writing and before you ask, yes, The Mandalorian is also crap (but Baby Yoda is soooo cuuuteeee....). At least two of the episodes you mentioned are just other Mandalorian episodes, basically sidelining the protagonist in its own show. And don't get me started on the hard fan service in those episodes ("Hey, remember Naboo Fighters. Remember Podracing. Remember BD droids from the Fallen Order game" etc.). Star Wars really seems to be the smallest universe in existence.... . It's creatively dead.
> The music is cool tho, but it reminds me way too much of a score for a boxing movie at times. Something The Mandalorian already suffered from, but The Book of Boba Fett really takes it a step further. Can't say I like that very much. But maybe my opinion is already biased, because if it didn't come across already, in my opinion Disney Star Wars sucks!


It’s an opinion for sure. I think your comment is a little spoilery for those who aren’t all caught up though, might want to indicate that in all caps at the top of the reply out of courtesy…


----------



## Consona (Feb 3, 2022)

Goransson did not write the score, Joseph Shirley did.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 3, 2022)

Consona said:


> Goransson did not write the score, Joseph Shirley did.


Ha!


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 3, 2022)

So - who did what? Or were they co-writing?


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Feb 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> So - who did what? Or were they co-writing?


It looks like Ludwig did the main theme and the two of them co-wrote the rest of the score.


----------



## Consona (Feb 3, 2022)

Seems Gorranson just wrote the main theme, the actual score was done by Shirley. Which on one hand sounds good to me, on the other hand, that guy co-worked on Tenet, which again leaves me with no hopes (I still haven't heard the Fett score).


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Feb 3, 2022)

Consona said:


> Seems Gorranson just wrote the main theme, the actual score was done by Shirley. Which on one hand sounds good to me, on the other hand, that guy co-worked on Tenet, which again leaves me with no hopes (I still haven't heard the Fett score).


Wait, Goransson didn’t do any of the actual scoring?


----------



## Consona (Feb 3, 2022)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Wait, Goransson didn’t do any of the actual scoring?


Wiki says: _Göransson is credited as having composed the main themes for the series, with Shirley credited as composer._


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 3, 2022)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Oh boy, you have much to look forward to in episodes 4, 5, and 6. All vastly superior to the first three in my opinion. Try to go in blind!


Narratively, episodes 5 and 6 are very peculiar, as for some reason we drop into another show. I agree with @doctoremmet that the flashbacks were by far the most interesting part of the series and so it was rather brutal what they did with it. I don’t find the show or the Mandalorian crap, and if you don’t like the fan service these just aren’t going to be your kind of shows. Which is fine. People have different tastes. i just see these as rather ordinary television with its good aspects and its less good. But entertaining enough to spend an hour a week with.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 3, 2022)

Same. Although Season 2 of The Mandalorian had some extraordinarily good set pieces and excellent casting (Bill Burr!), so definitely TV, but with the occasional near-cinematic “looks”.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Feb 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Same. Although Season 2 of The Mandalorian had some extraordinarily good set pieces and excellent casting (Bill Burr!), so definitely TV, but with the occasional near-cinematic “looks”.


I also think Pedro Pascal works wonders in his role, considering he can’t rely on facial expressions at all to convey his character’s emotions. What a tremendous job he does with his body language and voice!


----------



## AndrewS (Feb 3, 2022)

Consona said:


> Wiki says: _Göransson is credited as having composed the main themes for the series, with Shirley credited as composer._


This is a case of an additional composer being elevated to the main position by the person he's worked for to thank him for all the hard work he's done over the years.


----------



## Drundfunk (Feb 3, 2022)

Jacob Fanto said:


> It’s an opinion for sure. I think your comment is a little spoilery for those who aren’t all caught up though, might want to indicate that in all caps at the top of the reply out of courtesy…


I disagree since I only listed things without any context. But the fact you consider things (fan service) being spoilers basically just proves my point...


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 3, 2022)

Snape kills Dumbledore


----------



## ClaudioT (Feb 3, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Snape kills Dumbledore


What!?!? You are a bad bad person, Zanshin.

This horrible spoiler gave me an idea though, someone should setup a serial competition like scoring the Harry Potter theme as if Ludwig Göransson did it, or score the Book of Boba Fett as if Beethoven did it, or …

I find the show quite nice, though it has taken quite a strange classic western turn lately.
However I like a lot how Göransson and Shirley have scored the show.


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 3, 2022)

Snape is the best character in that series. Mother fucking played to the T by Alan fucking Rickman. Snape should have been the one to kill the big bad "he who should not be named" not some little shit teenager with a lightning scar on his head. Anyway...

Back on topic. Yeah what I've heard of the soundtrack has been great  I will definitely finish the series.


----------



## BradHoyt (Feb 3, 2022)

Joseph Shirley wrote the score, and Göransson is also credited since Shirley is incorporating a few themes written by Göransson (Including the main Boba Fett theme).

Shirley is the one scoring the entire show and he's occasionally using Göransson's themes.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Feb 3, 2022)

BradHoyt said:


> Joseph Shirley wrote the score, and Göransson is also credited since Shirley is incorporating a few themes written by Göransson (Including the main Boba Fett theme).
> 
> Shirley is the one scoring the entire show and he's occasionally using Göransson's themes.


Then wow, Shirley is doing an incredible job. Some beautiful moments in this score.


----------



## BradHoyt (Feb 3, 2022)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Then wow, Shirley is doing an incredible job. Some beautiful moments in this score.


Agreed... I'm also pretty sure that Shirley wrote the concept art/credits music which is pretty cool too... No way to know for sure though, but if we haven't heard the music before that show, guess we gotta assume that Shirley wrote it.


----------



## KEM (Feb 3, 2022)

Consona said:


> Seems Gorranson just wrote the main theme, the actual score was done by Shirley. Which on one hand sounds good to me, on the other hand, that guy co-worked on Tenet, which again leaves me with no hopes (I still haven't heard the Fett score).



Considering TENET is the greatest score of all time I don’t really know what exactly you’re trying to say…


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Feb 3, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Snape kills Dumbledore


Omg I'm going blind


----------



## Lannister (Feb 3, 2022)

Don't like to criticise but I have to say I hate the credits theme/song. Just feels to out of place.


----------



## CT (Feb 3, 2022)

The theme is cool, catchy. I don't love the production on it but oh well. There was one pretty interesting moment of score involving something quasi-Gregorian, but the rest has been thoughtful and non-generic as well, which is great.


----------



## liquidlino (Feb 3, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> I think the show is crap. Fan service isn't a substitute for good writing and before you ask, yes, The Mandalorian is also crap (but Baby Yoda is soooo cuuuteeee....). At least two of the episodes you mentioned are just other Mandalorian episodes, basically sidelining the protagonist in its own show. And don't get me started on the hard fan service in those episodes ("Hey, remember Naboo Fighters. Remember Podracing. Remember BD droids from the Fallen Order game" etc.). Star Wars really seems to be the smallest universe in existence.... . It's creatively dead.
> The music is cool tho, but it reminds me way too much of a score for a boxing movie at times. Something The Mandalorian already suffered from, but The Book of Boba Fett really takes it a step further. Can't say I like that very much. But maybe my opinion is already biased, because if it didn't come across already, in my opinion Disney Star Wars sucks!


I'm not a big star wars fan. But I just watched episode viii over the last couple of days whilst I've been sick. Was pleasantly surprised how good it was. Much better story telling than episode vii. Minimised needless Saber battles and maximised character building and three solid a,b,C story arcs. Looking forward now to watching episode ix to complete the Skywalker movies.


----------



## CyberPunk (Feb 3, 2022)

Jacob Fanto said:


> With one episode remaining in the season, I just wanted to say how impressed I am with Goransson's score. I truly think he's managed to successfully give Star Wars a modern and unique sound while paying homage to the great John Williams. So many lovely orchestral moments, a great blend of synths and FX, and without spoilers of course, a wonderful use of leitmotifs and themes. Not to mention the intriguing and fitting emphasis on vocals and choir in this series. Simply a splendid score to listen to!
> 
> What do you all think?


I think he just had his own unique style which is good.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Feb 3, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I'm not a big star wars fan. But I just watched episode viii over the last couple of days whilst I've been sick. Was pleasantly surprised how good it was. Much better story telling than episode vii. Minimised needless Saber battles and maximised character building and three solid a,b,C story arcs. Looking forward now to watching episode ix to complete the Skywalker movies.


In my head I prefer to leave out episode IX from the saga. What a steaming pile… without a doubt the low point of the franchise.


----------



## Loerpert (Feb 3, 2022)

Funny. I don't really like the score. I really miss a certain "classic" star wars feel to it.


----------



## Composer 2021 (Feb 8, 2022)

I think Boba Fett having that three-note motif is an insult to his legendary character. He deserves a better theme to be used as a motif. The music in episode 6 was okay until they went back to Tatooine, where it became dull again. Who got the idea that Tatooine music has to sound boring? Williams didn't make it sound boring.


----------



## Zero&One (Feb 8, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> I think Boba Fett having that three-note motif is an insult to his legendary character.


3 notes is the least of his worries.

I’m enjoying it, but his “legendary status” has been ruined in this.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 8, 2022)

Apparently after four episodes the writers got bored with Fett too and decided to kickstart season 3 of another set of protagonists.


----------



## HotCoffee (Feb 8, 2022)

All I get when I listen to the main theme is major flashbacks from my childhood. Many swedes will quickly recognize the (rather striking) similarities with the music from the swedish 80's children's film Ronja Rövardotter (Ronia, The robber's daughter).

Here's a comparison video:


----------



## MontdeFeuilles (Feb 8, 2022)

HotCoffee said:


> All I get when I listen to the main theme is major flashbacks from my childhood. Many swedes will quickly recognize the (rather striking) similarities with the music from the swedish 80's children's film Ronja Rövardotter (Ronia, The robber's daughter).
> 
> Here's a comparison video:



I immediatly recognized that!


----------



## zwhita (Feb 8, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> I think the show is crap.


I'd go with it being more like a greasy cheeseburger. Not good for you at all, but I thought it was pretty fucking tasty. Score just seems more like it wants to be different, more like a Western but not obviously so. Interesting about the Swedish film, I had to share that on social media.


----------



## MA-Simon (Feb 8, 2022)

Jacob Fanto said:


> In my head I prefer to leave out episode IX from the saga


Still have not seen it. I don't want to ruin Star Wars for me.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Apparently after four episodes the writers got bored with Fett too and decided to kickstart season 3 of another set of protagonists.


Before they took a vacation from the Book of Boba Fett after four episodes they brutally destroyed the most interesting facet of the series. So peculiar, and I still haven’t forgiven them. I liked episode 5 and 6 as episodes 1 and 2 of that other series but when you only have seven episodes for Fett why do you give two of them to the other series when there’s obviously a lot of story that might have been told? Now they’ve also left themselves a lot of work in the final episode.


----------



## MauroPantin (Feb 20, 2022)

I finally caught up with the show. I found it... odd. Entertaining, but sometimes just odd. At least in the narrative aspect. Minor spoilers ahead:

1.
I always though of Fett as a stone-cold badass dude. Feels strange that he would be "chaotic good" instead. 

2.
Those colorful bikes... They don't fit in Star Wars, I don't care what anyone says. Too polished and spotless. Look around any Star Wars set, there is no shiny props anywhere, except maybe for the ship that belongs to the queen of an entire planet. It looks weird to me.

3.
The Skywalker scenes are absolutely surreal. I know in my mind that it is impossible, that it can't be him. But it is so well done that if I could just for a second forget I know how old Mark Hamill is I think I would not be able to detect any trickery. It's an amazing achievement. 

As per the music, I think it was good. The themes were nice and the approach is original. It was refreshing that the music is not immediately interchangeable with any other action score. I don't think it was as prominent or as "daring" as what LG was doing for Mando, but then again not everything has to be.


----------



## KEM (Feb 20, 2022)

I need to listen to all of the Boba Fett music, I’ve heard Ludwig’s theme and I watched the first episode but I haven’t heard anything else


----------



## Zero&One (Feb 21, 2022)

MauroPantin said:


> I finally caught up with the show. I found it... odd. Entertaining, but sometimes just odd. At least in the narrative aspect. Minor spoilers ahead:


1. Yeah
2. True
3. Me too, amazing. People still complained though!

I enjoyed it, for what it was. I think having a show dedicated to him was a mistake, he never warranted one to be fair. If it had just been a Mandalorian Pt.3, I think it would have passed with more leeway.

The reason I love him is because he only has 6mins screen time and was basically a mute. I wouldn't want to see Vader making a cup of tea or checking the Stormtrooper shift rota either.

Sadly, I can't even remember the score unlike the Mando series.


----------



## MP (Mar 25, 2022)

Magnificent brass parts as always with JW !


----------

